# Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?



## mcreal (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn alles glatt geht,vorallem mit dem Wetter,könnte ich nächstes WE endlich Folie legen und dann natürlich auch bepflanzen.

Deshalb habe ich mir bereits ein paar Pflanzen raus gesucht,die in meinen Teich rein kommen sollen.

Ruten __ Weiderich
__ Schwertlilie (__ Iris pseudacorus)
__ Blutweiderich
Tannenwedel
__ Sumpfdotterblume(Caltha palustris var.alba)
__ Wasserfeder 
__ Wasserprimel
__ Fieberklee / Bitterklee
Sumpfwasserstern
Wasserhyazinthen(Eichhornia)
__ Rohrkolben (Laxmanns)/Typha laxmannii
__ Muschelblume(Pistia Stratioles)
Rohrkolben (Typha Angustifolia)
Wasser Knöterich
__ Hornblatt / __ Hornkraut
__ Wasserpest

Habe ich welche vergessen,die ein "absolutes Muss sind?" (also Sauerstoffversorgung etc.)

Und nochwas: Schwertlilie + Sumpfdotterblume sind wohl als giftig bzw. leicht giftig ausgewiesen.Sollte man von diesen Abstand nehmen,wenn man beabsichtigt auch Fische einzusetzen?

Danke + VG
Mike


----------



## Rapunzel (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo Mike,

meinen Goldfischen hat es jahrelang nichts ausgemacht, dass im Teich Sumpfdotterblumen und __ Sumpfschwertlilien standen. Allerdings habe ich auch noch nie gehört, dass die giftig sein sollen.
Aber eines hast Du auf Deiner Liste vergessen: eine Seerose.

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo Mike,
ich vermisse __ Tausendblatt und __ Wasserschraube (teilw. winterhart) an Unterwasserpflanzen.
Sind beide wunderbar anzuschauen und auch super Sauerstofflieferanten und Nährstoffzehrer.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*



Rapunzel schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> meinen Goldfischen hat es jahrelang nichts ausgemacht, dass im Teich Sumpfdotterblumen und __ Sumpfschwertlilien standen. Allerdings habe ich auch noch nie gehört, dass die giftig sein sollen.
> Aber eines hast Du auf Deiner Liste vergessen: eine Seerose.
> ...



Hallo Nicole,

das die Giftig sind,habe ich aus einem Buch.
Teilweise knappern ja die Fischlein direkt an den Pflanzen rum,von daher halt die Frage,ob das dann gefährlich werden kann.
Vielleicht kann jemand dazu nochmal was sagen.

Übrigens,ne Seerose kommt auch rein.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> ich vermisse __ Tausendblatt und __ Wasserschraube (teilw. winterhart) an Unterwasserpflanzen.
> Sind beide wunderbar anzuschauen und auch super Sauerstofflieferanten und Nährstoffzehrer.
> LG Markus



Hallo Markus,

obwohl meine Liste ja relativ lang ist,dachte ich mir doch,dass es bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Pflanze gibt,die man mit einsetzen sollte.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hi Mike,

wenn Du keine __ Giftpflanzen im Teich haben willst mußt Du aber auch Seerosen draußen lassen

Die Sumpfiris ist giftig für Weidetiere (Pferde, Kühe, Schafe, Schweine). Wenn diese davon fressen bekommen sie einen blutigen Durchfall, Ziegen aber macht sie wiederum gar nichts aus

Die Giftigkeitsangaben bei Pflanzen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf den Menschen, oder seine Haustiere

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo Mike,
du hast meine Lieblingspflanze vergessen: die __ Krebsschere. 
petra


----------



## mcreal (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> wenn Du keine __ Giftpflanzen im Teich haben willst mußt Du aber auch Seerosen draußen lassen
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

Naja,wenns davon Kühe und Pferde "umhaut",hätte ich gedacht,dass diese für die kleinen Fischlein erst recht gefährlich wäre.
Gut,das mit der Seerose ist natürlich nen Argument.



pema schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> du hast meine Lieblingspflanze vergessen: die __ Krebsschere.
> petra



Hallo Petra,

steht nun mit auf meiner Liste drauf.
Mal sehen,was ich davon alles in unseren Baumärkten,Dehner und Co so bekomme.

VG
Mike


----------



## pyro (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Alternativ im Internet bestellen... der Versand ist sicher nicht teurer als alle Baumärkte abzuklappern.


----------



## Rapunzel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo,

mir fällt noch __ Hechtkraut für die Sumpfzone, Flachwasserzone als optisches Highlight ein.

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## Inken (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Dienen weniger der Sauerstoffversorgung, sind aber auch schöne Hingucker:

__ Froschlöffel, __ Pfeilkraut und __ Schwanenblume! Besonders letztere..


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

__ Laichkraut (Potamogeton) ist auch ein starker Nährstoffzehrer (kümmert bei mir allerdings)
und
ganz wichtig
__ Froschbiss


----------



## mcreal (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

@all

Danke,da ist doch noch einiges zusammen gekommen.


----------



## mcreal (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo zusammen,

könnt Ihr mir vielleicht noch sagen,wie "eng" man die einzelnen Pflanzen setzen sollte?
Die kleinen Pflänzchen die man so im Geschäft bekommt,sind ja größtenteils "ziemlich übersichtlich."
Von daher ist man wohl in Versuchung die Pflanzen etwas enger zu setzen.
Nun habe ich aber hier irgendwo gelesen,das man sie halt trotzdem nicht so eng setzen sollte.Da sie sich (hoffentlich) selbst noch deutlich ausbreiten.

Mit wieviel Abstand pflanzt Ihr?
Oder anders gefragt,meine Pflanzstufe 1 ist 3,30m lang,die zweite 3,70m.
Wieviele Pflanzen sollte ich minimum/maximum auf dieser Strecke setzen?

VG
Mike


----------



## pema (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo,
die Frage habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch gestellt und habe mich an die Vorschläge des Staudengärtners, bei dem ich meine Wasserpflanzen gekauft habe gehalten. Im Endeffekt war der Pflanzabstand ungef. 50-60cm im Uferbereich. Aber nicht alles wächst und gedeiht so wie im Bilderbuch. Also habe ich dieses Jahr nachgepflanzt. Jetzt beträgt der Pflanzenabstand ungef. 30cm. Ich denke mir: was nicht passt, kommt eben nicht...und dann haben die anderen Pflanzen mehr Platz.
Eine ganze Reihe aus deiner Pflanzenliste sind ja Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmblattpflanzen. Die  kannst du in Körben entsprechend tief versenken oder einfach in den Teich werfen. Die suchen sich ihren Platz sowieso.
petra


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Moin,

naja, 50-60cm halte ich für etwas übertrieben.

20-30cm genügen meist, das stärkere, bzw das, was sich vor Ort am wohlsten fühlt wird sich später eh durchsetzen, egal ob man einen Meter macht oder 10cm.
Ich selbst habe meine Pflanzen mit einem Abstand von ca. 25cm gesetzt und bin damit voll zufrieden. Es darf ruhig etwas wuchern, das stört mich nicht.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Limnos (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hi

__ Blutweiderich und Rutenweiderich sehen fast gleich aus. Es lohnt nicht beide zu haben: Darüberhinaus habe ich den Rutenweiderich nur sehr selten angeboten gefunden, obwohl es eine Zuchtform davon gibt. Die große Vielfalt wird sich rasch verringern, dadurch, dass robustere, ausbreitungsfreudige Pflanzen solche verdrängen, die weniger gut gedeihen. Solchen Pflanzen wie auch den bedrohten solltest Du  separate Pflanzschalen geben. Ich vermisse völlig Pflanzen, die für den äußeren Teichrand in Frage kommen: Zierrhabarber, __ Schaublatt, Hängesegge u.s.f.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mcreal (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo zusammen,

na mit 20-30cm kann ich doch schonmal was anfangen.

@Wolfgang
Stimmt,den Rudenweiderich,habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht im Handel gefunden.
Hatte mir nur beide auf die Liste geschrieben,weil sie halt fast gleich aussehen und ich eh davon ausgegangen bin,nicht jeder Sorte im Handel vor Ort zu bekommen.
Also sind einige als "Alternative" zu sehen.

Deine drei angesprochenen Pflanzen habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden,zumindest stehen diese nicht in meinem schlauen Buch.
Aber wenn Du schreibst "für den äußeren Teichrand",sind das bestimmt Pflanzen die sehr flach im Wasser stehen.Bei mir gibt es diese Zone quasi nicht,da der Teich von einer Mauer umschlossen ist(Hanglage) und ich nicht so flach auslaufende Zonen habe.

VG
Mike


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo Mike,
ich würde als Pflanzabstand auch so 20 - 30 cm machen.
Wobei ich bei vielen Pflanzen gleich ein paar Ableger an anderen Stellen einsetzte.
Somit hab ich die Pflanze nicht nur an einer Stelle sondern oft um den ganzen Teich
verteilt - mir persönlich gefällt`s besser - ist aber Geschmacksache.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei vielen Pflanzen gleich ein paar Ableger an anderen Stellen einsetzte.
> Somit hab ich die Pflanze nicht nur an einer Stelle sondern oft um den ganzen Teich
> verteilt - mir persönlich gefällt`s besser - ist aber Geschmacksache.
> LG Markus



Hallo Markus,

hatte ich auch so vor.
Gefällt mir auch besser.

Aber nochmal ne andere Frage,die mir gerade einfällt.
Ist es eigentlich zwingend notwendig die wichtigsten Sauerstoff Unterwasserpflanzen auch in die Tiefzone zu setzen,oder reicht es wenn diese im Flachwasserbereich verteilt sind?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo Mike,
die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich auch nur auf 50cm gesetzt. Die Angaben für 
__ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt sind von 20 - 100cm. 
Die Wasserpest schmiss ich so ins Wasser und die senkt sich dann von
alleine an den Grund.
Tausendblatt hab ich mit kleinen Sandhäufchen auf ca. 50 cm gesetzt.
Auch Hornblatt wächst bei mir auf ca. 50 cm.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich auch nur auf 50cm gesetzt. Die Angaben für
> __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt sind von 20 - 100cm.
> Die Wasserpest schmiss ich so ins Wasser und die senkt sich dann von
> ...



Danke Markus


----------



## Limnos (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo Mike

@Aber wenn Du schreibst "für den äußeren Teichrand",sind das bestimmt Pflanzen die sehr flach im Wasser stehen.Bei mir gibt es diese Zone quasi nicht,da der Teich von einer Mauer umschlossen ist(Hanglage) und ich nicht so flach auslaufende Zonen habe.

Nein, mit äußerem Teichrand meine ich den Bereich außerhalb des Teichs. Evtl. wenn der Teich in einen Graben überlaufen soll, gäbe das eine Zone für wechselfeuchte Pflanzen, ansonsten kann man da ganz normale Gartenpflanzen hinsetzen. Wenn sie so aussehen wie solche, die an Gewässern wachsen, lässt sich der Teich damit optisch vergrößern. z.B. hohe Gräser (Miscanthus, __ Pampasgras, Weidenblättrige __ Sonnenblume, __ Mädesüß) oder großblättrige, niedrigbleibende, wie Schild- und Schaublätter, Zierrhabarber.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## gartenfex (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*

Hallo
Die Pflanztiefe ist keine heilige Bibel. Die meisten suchen sich nach einiger Zeit den Platz der ihnen taugt. Bei meinem Schwimmteich habe ich fast alle pflanzen im bereich bis 20 cm da wachsen __ Pfeilkraut als auch __ Hechtkraut gut.Die haben laut Plan verschiedene Pflanztiefen.
Auf den __ Rohrkolben (typha)musst du aufpassen, der macht dir die Folie kaputt. Auch bei __ Schilf(phragmites) kann das passieren. Ich habe einmal eine Folie gesehen, da hat sich der Rohrkolben nach zwei Jahren durchgebohrt, und so ein Loch dann suchen:evil


----------



## mcreal (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Nein, mit äußerem Teichrand meine ich den Bereich außerhalb des Teichs. Evtl. wenn der Teich in einen Graben überlaufen soll, gäbe das eine Zone für wechselfeuchte Pflanzen, ansonsten kann man da ganz normale Gartenpflanzen hinsetzen. Wenn sie so aussehen wie solche, die an Gewässern wachsen, lässt sich der Teich damit optisch vergrößern. z.B. hohe Gräser (Miscanthus, __ Pampasgras, Weidenblättrige __ Sonnenblume, __ Mädesüß) oder großblättrige, niedrigbleibende, wie Schild- und Schaublätter, Zierrhabarber.
> 
> MfG.
> Wolfgang



Hallo Wolfgang,

also mit Pflanzen außerhalb des Teiches habe ich nicht so die Möglichkeiten,da ringsherum an der Mauer(Teichende) es gleich über einen Meter runter geht.



gartenfex schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf den __ Rohrkolben (typha)musst du aufpassen, der macht dir die Folie kaputt. Auch bei __ Schilf(phragmites) kann das passieren. Ich habe einmal eine Folie gesehen, da hat sich der Rohrkolben nach zwei Jahren durchgebohrt, und so ein Loch dann suchen:evil



Hallo,

das Rohrkolben stark wuchern wußte ich zwar,deshalb wollte ich diese auch in Körbe setzen.
Aber das die direkt die Folie durchstossen können...
Diese Gefahr sollte doch aber in einem Pfanzkorb gebannt sein oder?
Denn auf die schönen Rohrkolben,wollte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten.


----------



## Plätscher (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hab ich wichtige Pflanzen vergessen?*



gartenfex schrieb:


> Auf den __ Rohrkolben (typha)musst du aufpassen, der macht dir die Folie kaputt. . Ich habe einmal eine Folie gesehen, da hat sich der Rohrkolben nach zwei Jahren durchgebohrt, und so ein Loch dann suchen:evil



Hallo,

schau dir mal die Rhizomspitze eines Rohrkolben an, sie ist rundlich und nicht mal so fest wie eine Spargelstange, nicht annähernd so fest und spitz wie __ Schilf.  Wenn Rohrkolben durch eine Folie gewachsen ist, dann war sie schon vorher defekt.


----------

